# Multiple GSDs/Salina KS "kennel" closing



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Found this on Craigslist. I have emailed them requesting more information on the GSDs. I know these dogs will come with alot of baggage.
I'll post any further info I get. There are 2 ads, 1 for 3 older breeders, and 1 with puppies. 

ADULT DOGS NEEDING GOOD HOMES


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I just spoke to these people on the phone. I am going to see these dogs tomorrow. Wish me luck...I am the lone "rescue" ranger out here  1 was a house dog, the other 2 never left a cage. I am good at diplomacy, soooo....I'm gonna take a crack at it...LOL! Anyone looking for a rescue like this?? I can't keep all 3...but I can darn sure get 'em outta there...


----------



## Sudilar (Jun 13, 2001)

Good luck to you!!!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Good luck! It's a great thing you're doing.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> These are retired breeders some are very social dogs some need alittle more socializing. No one has been tested for any inheritable health problems and all need rabies.
> Asking $25 each to help insure a good home.


I think I just threw up in my mouth


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Can you see about the bloodhounds? I'd LOVE to get them up here if we can. I've heard Pilots and Paws will help w/transport!!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Let us know what happened, those poor things  Thank you for trying


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Meet Smoke  I jus' paid 25 bucks for a dog...The females aren't worth it  1 doesn't look purebred, the other so timed it's hard to tell, always curled in a ball looking terrified. 
*the bloodhounds looked good, all of them.
I really didn't want a male, and we're already having some "issues"...Axel being a puppy, he's got snapped at a time or 2, and there is going to be some resource guarding, but overall this dog seems really sweet. (he is honestly STUNNING looking!) We will work on it, even if this doesn't work for us, he's a great dog...out of a bad situation. Vet Tuesday, neuter SOON. Never been inside, linoleum is not a good thing right now, LOL! Peed on the carpet right off....LOL!  OH boy..
I dunno, been a long 450 mile day.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Can you see about the bloodhounds? I'd LOVE to get them up here if we can. I've heard Pilots and Paws will help w/transport!!


 I'm sorry, if I had caught your post sooner, I would've took pix. The bloodhounds honestly looked great. All the dogs were somewhat fat, and the kennels were clean. But, it is a puppy mill. And Smoke is hand shy.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i think i'm beginning to notice a trend where the sable shepherds are the ones i see most often in shelters lately. maybe its just me. I know when we adopted Zena, every time we went into the humane society, all we ever saw in regards to shepherds were sables.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

An heroic effort dazedt. - thank you so much. :thumbup: Even if you end up not keeping this boy (perhaps you could foster until a home can be found) you have given him a chance at a much better life. Kudos to you!
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

what do you mean "the females aren't worth it"? Are they ill? Old? Aggressive?


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Dazed, We need more members like yourself that are willing to take in a dog even if we don't need one only to get the said dog out of the environment that they are in


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

KZoppa said:


> i think i'm beginning to notice a trend where the sable shepherds are the ones i see most often in shelters lately. maybe its just me. I know when we adopted Zena, every time we went into the humane society, all we ever saw in regards to shepherds were sables.


Is it possible because a lot of sables are working lines, therefore hard to handle by an inexperienced owner?

To the OP he is a great looking dog, you're awesome for rescuing him.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think sables are becoming more prevalent because of their look. It's a fad. When Jax was a baby, a man came up to me to pet her and told me how he had a "rare" shepherd and that he paid a higher price to get him. I had to look a sable up! Had never heard of them. 

So, being that they are working line shepherds, they are going into home that do not have a clue and they aren't getting structure and exercise. 

Just my very sad opinion.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> what do you mean "the females aren't worth it"? Are they ill? Old? Aggressive?


1 is a very small black dog with floppy ears, she is friendly, but NOT a GSD. The other is so very timid, I don't honestly think she can be saved. I know I am not capable of fixing her anyway. She is also very small. (all of 30lbs, tops each). There are at least 100 other dogs there of other breeds...


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

NarysDad said:


> Dazed, We need more members like yourself that are willing to take in a dog even if we don't need one only to get the said dog out of the environment that they are in


Thanks, it's just the right thing to do, ya know? ...if all goes well he will be staying, and so far, it's looking pretty good. I may not be on my 'puter a whole lot for a while...gonna be busy 

Smoke and his boy this morning ...
He just is such a loving dog :wub:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh geez..poor dogs...wonder if there are any rescues in the area that can eval. Some of the experienced fosters can do amazing things with the dogs. Did you contact MOGS? They should be in that area, aren't they? I don't know of any KS rescues.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

dazedtrucker said:


> Smoke and his boy this morning ...
> He just is such a loving dog :wub:


He looks soooo very happy!!! :wub:Thank you so much for rescuing him!!!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you for saving this boy - but please don't say the females 'aren't worth saving'. That breaks my heart you would judge them like that. If you don't have room or feel they are beyond you skill level that's one thing, but no dog is 'not' worth saving. 

Also, I noticed you just picked up the new boy and he is already in your pack (unless these pics were taken at the puppymill?). I would advise against this as you have no idea what he could be introducing into your pack, especially given his back ground. I would strongly advise they be kept separated until vetted and at least 2 weeks have passed. Always better safe then sorry.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Lixx said:


> Thank you for saving this boy - but please don't say the females 'aren't worth saving'. That breaks my heart you would judge them like that. If you don't have room or feel they are beyond you skill level that's one thing, but no dog is 'not' worth saving.


Every single dog is worth saving, of course, but when you have 1/10th as many rescue spots as you have dogs, you have to play a mental game of Lifeboat to decide which ones are "worth" saving. It's gut wrenching and sometimes you have to pull over on the way home to cry because you can't see the road, but you still have to make the call.


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

I do not disagree with you about having to make tough decisions. The rescue I work with makes them all the time, as have I with some of my fosters. But the statement is still wrong.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I apologize if I offended anyone. ​Although I love dogs, I think some may just be too far gone that have been in a horrible situation for a long long time. I was also in it for GSDs, and these 2 weren't, is really what I was getting at.(there are plenty more dogs there in need, I can't let myself care about every one) I see why they didn't want to send pix of them that I requested...and I would have honestly been mad if I had driven that far to see 2 dogs that weren't GSD, after I made it clear I was interested in GSDs, and in that condition. I was honestly torn on the timid one. She had a BEAUTIFUL coat. She was just so terrified of everything. She was just a cringing ball of fur (although I did give her some lovin', it just scared her more). I didn't mean to be crass. I can be a bit of a hard a** at times.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

_*"Also, I noticed you just picked up the new boy and he is already in your pack (unless these pics were taken at the puppymill?). I would advise against this as you have no idea what he could be introducing into your pack, especially given his back ground. I would strongly advise they be kept separated until vetted and at least 2 weeks have passed. Always better safe then sorry."*_

I am not a professional...so enlighten me. I have 1 dog, 1 cat, and kids...my pup is fully vaccinated, and I didn't see any signs of contagious things I am aware of (kennel cough, mange, parasites). The only suspicion I have of a problem is his gums just don't look right...(besides alot of scars, and raw spots from laying on concrete and fights) I do believe he has been manhandled pretty harshly also.
These guys are seperated by crates, baby gates and an x-pen (the pic was when we 1st came in the door, and yes, I took 
Axel with me to go get this guy (that was 'sposed to be a girl...LOL!)
What should I be watching out for? I REALLY appreciate the knowledge I gain from these forums


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

nitemares said:


> Is it possible because a lot of sables are working lines, therefore hard to handle by an inexperienced owner?
> 
> To the OP he is a great looking dog, you're awesome for rescuing him.


 
it could be possible thats the reason. I mean Zena is a patterned sable and she was pretty tough to handle at times. Shasta's dad is a german showline and her mom was a black and cream, slightly washed out girl. Shasta is a slight pain in the butt lately. Sables can pop up outside of working lines. I think another possibility to seeing more sables in shelters is because the majority of the population think the only right shepherds are the black and tans and the sables/solid blacks/solid whites are mixed/washed out/any number of excuses. I know i'm grateful to have Zena in my life. Definitely a fabulous dog. I do miss having her around here.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

It would be really really awesome if all rescuers had the facilities to keep new dogs separated from their current pack. 

Personally, I always kept my own dogs vaccinated against everything including bordatella, gave each new foster a flea/tick/mite bath on the way home or very shortly after getting home, and hoped for the best. If your pack is vaccinated, you dip the new guy fairly soon, and don't let anybody eat anybody else's poop, you should be fine. Obviously try not to let anybody bite anybody else.


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

dazedtrucker said:


> _*
> I am not a professional...so enlighten me. I have 1 dog, 1 cat, and kids...my pup is fully vaccinated, and I didn't see any signs of contagious things I am aware of (kennel cough, mange, parasites). The only suspicion I have of a problem is his gums just don't look right...(besides alot of scars, and raw spots from laying on concrete and fights) I do believe he has been manhandled pretty harshly also.
> These guys are seperated by crates, baby gates and an x-pen (the pic was when we 1st came in the door, and yes, I took
> Axel with me to go get this guy (that was 'sposed to be a girl...LOL!)
> What should I be watching out for? I REALLY appreciate the knowledge I gain from these forums *_


_*

Many dogs either a) are carriers and do not display symptoms or b) the stress of a new situation brings out symptoms that weren't previously there. Even to the most experienced eye there are things that can be missed. Your dog having all his vaccines is good, but no vaccine is 100%. Given this dog comes not from a 'loving family' and a situation that is less then desirable the chances that he may be certainly hiding something is much more likely. Intestinal parasites as mentioned are also very likely. Many of these parasites are zoonotic to humans, so please make sure until he is tested clear AND dewormed just to be safe that you and your family take care while handling feces and that hands are washed, face kisses etc are not happening. And of course make sure your cat and dog are kept clear from the areas he occupies or they are sanitized properly between use. 

Most dogs in a new environment go through a 'honeymoon period' where they seem like the perfect dog. Though you have mentioned he has already shown some resource guarding issues. During this time they are observing and many people are often lax as they are focused on where the dog came from instead of setting the boundaries for living in the now. A dog coming from the situation such as you describe will likely also be easily overwhelmed, so a shut down period for him is very recommended. This is usually about 2 weeks. Each dog is different. 

You have mentioned he is sweet with your son, but please do be careful. He is a dog in a very new situation and is not to be trusted. I am sure you are being vigilant, but I can not stress enough that he is a dog, and a dog under stress. 

The reason for keeping him separate from your pack initially is not just the potential disease risk, but the overload and extra stimuli. There's nothing like being thrust from your home to a new place and having to deal with everything at once. Let him get used to you, the routine and develop a bond with you. Then worry about having him meet your pack. I hope that makes sense. 

And I am very happy you saved this boy, please don't think that I'm not.*_


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> it could be possible thats the reason. I mean Zena is a patterned sable and she was pretty tough to handle at times. Shasta's dad is a german showline and her mom was a black and cream, slightly washed out girl. Shasta is a slight pain in the butt lately. Sables can pop up outside of working lines. I think another possibility to seeing more sables in shelters is because the majority of the population think the only right shepherds are the black and tans and the sables/solid blacks/solid whites are mixed/washed out/any number of excuses. I know i'm grateful to have Zena in my life. Definitely a fabulous dog. I do miss having her around here.


I know I don't know him very well yet, but he seems REALLY mellow so far...LOL! And working lines..waaaay back there and not much of 'em... I'll post his parents PedigreeDatabase (he doesnt show up, but they do). Just for fun 
Sire: http://http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=711686
Dam:http://http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=711839


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Lixx said:


> Many dogs either a) are carriers and do not display symptoms or b) the stress of a new situation brings out symptoms that weren't previously there. Even to the most experienced eye there are things that can be missed. Your dog having all his vaccines is good, but no vaccine is 100%. Given this dog comes not from a 'loving family' and a situation that is less then desirable the chances that he may be certainly hiding something is much more likely. Intestinal parasites as mentioned are also very likely. Many of these parasites are zoonotic to humans, so please make sure until he is tested clear AND dewormed just to be safe that you and your family take care while handling feces and that hands are washed, face kisses etc are not happening. And of course make sure your cat and dog are kept clear from the areas he occupies or they are sanitized properly between use.
> 
> Most dogs in a new environment go through a 'honeymoon period' where they seem like the perfect dog. Though you have mentioned he has already shown some resource guarding issues. During this time they are observing and many people are often lax as they are focused on where the dog came from instead of setting the boundaries for living in the now. A dog coming from the situation such as you describe will likely also be easily overwhelmed, so a shut down period for him is very recommended. This is usually about 2 weeks. Each dog is different.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!  You make perfect sense.
I am being extremely vigilant. My 14 year old is the 1 that is doing alot of his handling, my younger child (although it's making him a bit mad) has not been allowed any more than a brief pet under STRICT supervision. He did sneak in a kiss this morning, and got 1 back  I have tried to be very sensitive about not overwhelming him. I have told my 14 year old we really aren't going to know who he is for about 3 months, just go with the program I'm laying out...and be patient. Honestly, this dog is a sweet thing, I can tell he's horribly uneasy (not hard to see the fear in his eyes), but through this, he comes and lays his head against me, and just melts into the affection. I can feel the sweet soul in there..looking forward to getting to know him. And again, thank you!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

dazedtrucker said:


> I know I don't know him very well yet, but he seems REALLY mellow so far...LOL! And working lines..waaaay back there and not much of 'em... I'll post his parents PedigreeDatabase (he doesnt show up, but they do). Just for fun
> Sire: http://http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=711686
> Dam:http://http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=711839


 

lol Zena was very calm and mellow for about a month except the first couple nights she woke us up trying to kill riley to show him she was boss. Well she wasnt really trying to kill him but when you hear that god awful noise out of a dead sleep (3am) you sure think she was trying to kill him but Riley is VERY good at screaming like a girl. After two nights of that she got the message that wasnt okay. That first month she was calm and chill. After that.... oh buddy! she let loose!!! but it was fun. 

Sounds like things are going well and he's already picked his person. Also sounds like you've got a keeper.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

dazedtrucker said:


> Thank you very much!  You make perfect sense.
> I am being extremely vigilant. My 14 year old is the 1 that is doing alot of his handling, my younger child (although it's making him a bit mad) has not been allowed any more than a brief pet under STRICT supervision. *He did sneak in a kiss this morning, and got 1 back*  I have tried to be very sensitive about not overwhelming him. I have told my 14 year old we really aren't going to know who he is for about 3 months, just go with the program I'm laying out...and be patient. Honestly, this dog is a sweet thing, I can tell he's horribly uneasy (not hard to see the fear in his eyes), but through this, he comes and lays his head against me, and just melts into the affection. I can feel the sweet soul in there..looking forward to getting to know him. And again, thank you!


 
sounds like you've found a dog with a good heart. Giving kisses to someone virtually unknown to him. He knows he's safe with you guys.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Thank everyone so much for the advice, support, and positive vibes  We have had a good day...good night all!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks so much for helping this boy...do want to echo prior posts which say to be very careful tho...shelter shock can indeed be mistaken for sweetness (not making any judgements here just stating fact), there is indeed a honeymoon period (and i'm also thinking that "kissing" can be a submissive sign). wonderful thing you've done, thank you again, i know you'll be watchful and careful. and the parasites thing...yup, get a fecal asap and another in a while as a follow-up. rescue is SO where it's at...you saved his life!!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> i think i'm beginning to notice a trend where the sable shepherds are the ones i see most often in shelters lately. maybe its just me. I know when we adopted Zena, every time we went into the humane society, all we ever saw in regards to shepherds were sables.


You aren't the only one. At first the shelter I volunteer at listed them as GSD Mixes, but then we started getting more. So they did their research and now they properly label them as German Shepherds. We had 2 beautiful ones, one was a Red Sable, the other was a LH Light Sable. I would have taken them both in a heart beat.


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

dazedtrucker said:


> Thank you very much!  You make perfect sense.
> I am being extremely vigilant. My 14 year old is the 1 that is doing alot of his handling, my younger child (although it's making him a bit mad) has not been allowed any more than a brief pet under STRICT supervision. He did sneak in a kiss this morning, and got 1 back  I have tried to be very sensitive about not overwhelming him. I have told my 14 year old we really aren't going to know who he is for about 3 months, just go with the program I'm laying out...and be patient. Honestly, this dog is a sweet thing, I can tell he's horribly uneasy (not hard to see the fear in his eyes), but through this, he comes and lays his head against me, and just melts into the affection. I can feel the sweet soul in there..looking forward to getting to know him. And again, thank you!


Sounds like everything is going well  I wish you the best of luck with your new boy!


----------

